# Copper Sulfate for Pond



## BigLunkerSOB (Jan 10, 2006)

Just wondered what everyone's opinion was on treating ponds for moss. I have read that Copper Sulfate is the most common treatment for pond moss and I am looking at buying some. I have a couple concerns. 1st is to minimize fish kills and hopefully have none whatsoever. 2nd to get rid of the nasty moss in this pond. The pond is only about an acre and a half maybe 2 at the most and maybe 8 feet at the deepest point. I just wondered if anyone has had experience using Copper Sulfate or any other pond treatment chemicals. I just want to make sure I don't use to much because from what I have read, Copper sulfate can be toxic to fish. The article I read also suggests to treat half the pond and wait 2-3 weeks and treat the other half of the pond. I should have treated the pond months ago, but it is a place that I have recently started taking care of and fishing frequently. There are very health fish in this pond and I don't want to disturb any habitat, just get rid of the moss. Any suggestions or help is appreciated.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

If its duckweed your trying to kill there is a product called sonar that will do it and its safe for fish...but its $600.00 a quart (1 acre per quart)


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

The former owners of my 1/3 acre pond used a ton of copper sulfate and when I bought the place the pond was way out of whack. From what I have learned a better approach has been to remove the biomass that is causing the moss to grow. It took me years to get things under control. Before I would go the copper sulfate route I would get ahold of your local soil and water conservation extension office and see whan they are having a clinic on pond maintenence. They also have booklets and a ton of info to get you started. It can be alot of work but the end results are worth it.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Big L, I own a pond and used to fight algea all the time. I now use copper sulfate all the time. The hatchery guy has me using no more than 7 pounds per acre a month. I mix 7lbs in hot water to help desolve it. Then I add that mix with other water in several garden sprayer fulls.It don't matter how much you dilute the 7lb mix. I walk around the pond spraying the edges and out as far as I can reach. It spreads across the surface and settles. I only have to use it two or three times a year. I don't have the problem. A great source of information is a web site called pond boss. It is a magazine that has a web site. When you get on their main page, look for the area that says, ask the boss. It is a write in forum. It tells you anything that you need to know about ponds.


----------



## dKilla (May 1, 2007)

http://www.marlowsfishingpark.com/


I'd say give them a call...they sell all kinds of pond/lake maintenance chemicals and supplies. I'm sure they'd take the time to explain whatever you need to know if they thought you were gonna buy some of their product. Also there some good info on the website.


----------



## BigLunkerSOB (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks guys for the help.... I just want to make sure the fish are safe, there are some nice 6-8 lb LM in this pond and some Giant Cats that I have no idea how big they are. Thanks for the Links


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Be aware that copper kills all invertebrates. That means any snails and crayfish you may have in the pond, which are natural helpers. You may be permanantly locking yourself into their dependence by going the chemical route to algae control. I apologize for not offering more specific suggestions, since I do not own a pond. However they aren't much different than the saltwater aquariums I have run. Do yourself a favor and do some more research and reading before dumping in chemicals. Natural nutrient control methods are much better in many aspects. One "natural" to avoid are White Amur, which can cause a severe imbalance in the pond from decimating all plant life.


----------



## BigLunkerSOB (Jan 10, 2006)

By no means am I going to just "dump" chemicals into this pond. There is no chance that I want to endanger any living organism in this pond, the fish are very healthy, I am just trying to clear up some moss an get the situation under control. This pond has been neglected, but has some Hogs in it. If it were mine I would have put a fountain in it, but its not. I have been researching this quite a bit and it is mentioned that Copper is toxic to eggs and fish fry. The main thing I need to think about is calculating the "acre foot of water" multiplying the average depth (feet) by the total surface area (acres) (2.7 lbs per acre foot of water) according to this article provided by Ohio State School of Natural Resources. 
http://ohioline.osu.edu/a-fact/0003.html


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

Wow, I can't believe I'm so stupid. Just think how big my 5lb bass, 15"perch,12" hybred gills, and 10lb cats would be if I didn't dump those chemicals in my pond for years. They grew this big by eating the hugh snails and craws that grow so well in my chemical dump!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Wow, I wasn't trying to offend anyone, just offer a different perspective. I also wasn't aware the copper sulphate dosages were riding the fine line between killing algae and killing the invertebrates. Here is the only point I can speak of knowledgeably. Using chemicals to kill algae, instead of controlling the nutrients which fueled the algae, still leaves all of the nutrient overload and it's harmfull effects. I have no doubt you have nice fish in your pond Chopper. I'm aware you meant it sarcastically, but just think how much bigger they would be in a more natural environment. Again, I'm not out to ruffle feathers, just trying to point out options which are worth further research.


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

the reason we went the sonar route is we has a mass fish die off from the pond being covered..not total but a lot of fish...now its duckweed free and has 2 aerators and the fish are growing like the duck weed used to...fast, one downfall to the stuff is it kills every plant in your pond but there was enough cattails that are still standing for cover


----------



## BigLunkerSOB (Jan 10, 2006)

BigJohn, That sonar sounds like some good stuff, but for 600 bucks i can't really budget that. I guess I can always go the classic route and get a long rake and just rake the moss out of there which should take a few weeks. I have also heard that too many fish in a pond causes the moss to really grow cause all the fish poop everywhere. There are a ton of fish for the size of this pond in there, so I may have a good ol fish fry soon. I saw a cat the other day surface that looked like a damn shark no kidding, that big SOB needs to come out. 

Thanks for the chemical/natural approach from everyone. There is a backhoe out there, I may just scoop out the moss off the surface just to get that crap out of there.


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Get some grass carp and your problem will be solved.They love to eat that stuff.


----------



## dKilla (May 1, 2007)

I'm sure the fish poop doesn't help but the carbon dioxide is whats realy feeding the weeds...proper aeration is your long term solution.


----------

